# East Coast Shows check in Here



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Can anyone post a list of the upcoming shows for us yankees lol
* *








Aberdeen? Long Island? PA?

Not sure which is first but need to know asap!

Tom, any help bud? Bob?

Thanks guys


----------



## tabcomary

*Aberdeen Show*

9-25-11


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here is Bob's post on the dates.

I'm guessing the 2 20th dates in nov are the supposed to be the 20th and the 27th respectivley:

Sept 25 Aberdeen MD I will be there
Oct 2nd Huntington LI, NY I will be there
Oct 22 Merchant Square Allentown
Oct 30 Richfield Ohio I will be there
Nov 12 Pittsburgh, PA I will be there
Nov 20 Highland Indiana
Nov 20 Parsippany NJ I will be there
Dec in Morgantown PA

those are all I know of at this point
Bob Beers

I will post the correction when I know.


----------



## slotcarman12078

It wouldn't be the first time Highland and Parsippany shows were on the same day.. I believe the same thing happened last fall..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> It wouldn't be the first time Highland and Parsippany shows were on the same day.. I believe the same thing happened last fall..


Hahahaha your kidding!!

I thought it was a typo.

My bad, thanks scm.


----------



## partspig

No typo, Those shows are on the same day! pig


----------



## alpink

I think Merchant Square , Allentown is Oct 15. I am still trying to get hold of Kevin to verify and will report here ASAP when I find out.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Good deal Pink :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk

Yes, the Allentown show is Oct 15 per Kevin.


----------



## dreese

*America On Wheels show*

Before we schedule another show here at Allentown's America On Wheels museum, I was wondering what show dates are already taken in February/March. We do not want to step on any toes for this event.


----------



## wheelszk

Feb is always Bob Beers on Li, Super Bowl SUN. No info for March


----------



## wheelszk

Also check with Hiram for dates.


----------



## dreese

I know to avoid Bob's Super Bowl Show...thanks for the reminder...is Kevin planning a show in this time at Merchant's Square?


----------



## videojimmy

I'll be at Merchant's Square... with a few MIB sets to sell if anyone is interested.
I'll have a 2 AFX LED lap counters, MIB as well and a set of the molded S curves.


----------



## alpink

I can verify what Bill/wheels already told us. the Merchants Square show in Allentown is October 15 2011. thank you Bill. there will be a drag strip to play on and maybe a road course of sorts.


----------



## partspig

The three shows I am sure about for their spring dates are as follows; 

The Midwest Show in Highland, IN - March 18th usually the week before the Aberdeen Show

The Aberdeen Show, Aberdeen, MD - March 25th

Richfield Ohio Show - April 29th

Please correct these dates if they are wrong. Thanks. pig


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

*MERCHANT SQUARE OCTOBER 15th*

Hello Guys,

Sorry for all the confusion but yes the show is Oct 15. Thanks for all that help confirm everything:thumbsup: Our next show after that will be February 18th 2012... 

Look forward to seeing you. http://www.valleygoto.com SHOW INFO


----------



## dreese

I am still looking for a date for our second vendors show at America On Wheels Museum in Allentown. It looks like the dates are all booked in Feb and March:
Feb 5 - Bob Beers Long Island Show 
Feb 11 - Merchants Square Slot Car Show
Feb 25 - 26- Allentown Train Show with Bob Beers and Harry Nonnemaker
March 3 - Leesport Toy Show
March 11 - Merchants Square Toy Show (some slot car vendors participate)
March 18 - Indiana Show 
March 25 - Aberdeen MD

April 22 - Bob Beers
April 29 - Brad's Ohio Show

Does anyone know of a conflict on April 14? This would also be the museum's 4th anniversary meaning a larger crowd for the last few weeks of the 100 years of Chevrolet Show. It would be a busy day with crowded parking, but extra events as well, and I think the Long Haul is available for about 25 tables...

Any other input before I lock this with the museum?


----------



## dreese

I was incorrect in stating that the 100 years of Chevrolet show would still be at AOW on April 14...by then our new show would be in place for the Anniversary event.


----------



## dreese

The Second Slot Car Show at America On Wheels Transportation Museum in Allentown PA is now officially scheduled for Saturday, April 14, 2012. As the events of the museum's 4th anniversary are announced, I will be sure to add them on Hobby Talk. We will also be again hosting an ECHORR event on Saturday, July 7, 2012. If you have not yet visited the museum, these are two special days for you to come see this very special place, including the lobby display case of some of my personal slot car collection.


----------



## alpink

yo, looking forward to joining in the fun at the museum again.


----------



## Al Markin

Bob Beers show Sunday October 2nd at the Huntington Hilton on Long Island.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

Merchants sqaure Show Oct 15th 2011


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Woohoo!!!


----------



## alpink

bumpity-bump UP


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WooHoo!!!

Parsippany NJ this sunday!!!! :freak:


:hat:


----------



## Super Coupe

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> Parsippany NJ this sunday!!!! :freak:
> 
> 
> :hat:


YEE_HAAA. Hope I have some $$$ :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I may haave a few benjamins in my pocket lol


----------



## hoforu

Hey Joe.There is going to be a slotcar show at the holiday inn in Morgantown Pa. On Sun Dec.11th from 10 to 2 .It was really good last year.See you there,Bob..


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Yes you are referring to Morgan town correct??


We will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

UPDATE: Merchants Square Slot Show is officially scheduled for February 18th 2012..

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show and Swap Meet.
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

http://www.valleygoto.com

February 18th 10-3


----------



## wheelszk

Link no work.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Here we are in the short break in the show action.

Is it true the next show is Bob's Long Island show in Feb??

Mr Lehigh Valley, Kevin, don't you have a show somewhere in there??


----------



## jiml

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Is it true the next show is Bob's Long Island show in Feb??


Does anyone have information about this show?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

jiml said:


> Does anyone have information about this show?


The Hilton on suber bowl sunday

Bob you have all the info for us please?? mr_aurora??

Huntington Hilton Melville NY

Bob's contact #call 203 804-2455 for info

Thats from an old post of his bud.

Found the address:

Hilton Long Island 
598 Broad Hollow Road
Melville, NY 11747


----------



## mr_aurora

That is all correct Joe

any Show info call my cell

Feb 5th, Superbowl Sunday

10AM til 2PM

s/b 70 vendors and lots of fun.......

show goes on thru ANY weather.........:thumbsup:

Bob Beers


----------



## jiml

Thanks for the info. I'm not really a slot racer but I still want to check it out. And the Hilton is a stone's throw from me. Hope to see you there!

BTW it's the Hilton Huntington, not the other way around. Trust me.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I believe Kevin's Lehigh Valley show is the 18th of feb??

Al is this correct? I know you were going to speak to him.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

Kevin Checking In,

Yes The Merchants Square Mall Show is

February 18th 2012 
Saturday 10-3

ECHORR SS stock racing + More working on the final details and will post when confirmed. .:thumbsup:

Rumor Has it Hank/Al my bring a AW Drag set and maybe we can host something there also. I think I may try to build a car to compete. lol The slot bug has set in and taken hold. :dude:


----------



## alpink

bump up for those with show information to be reminded to add it here as well as your own thread. thank you.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Thanks Al, from Mr_Aurora:


Super Bowl HOCARS Show NY Feb 5th 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Get ready, get set, SuperBowl Show Time......
Feb 5th, 2012
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville NY
tables sold out!!
showtime 10AM to 2PM
show goes on in NY weather
Dealers from all across the country........
email [email protected] for a flyer.....


----------



## Super Coupe

*Parsippany Show*

Anybody know when the Parsippany slot car show is? Thanx,Tom


----------



## dreese

Nice show on Saturday at Merchants Square, with lots of buyers. It was good to catch up with a number of people there yesterday too. 

The tables for the show at America On Wheels are going quickly. I even received a paid reservation for the show yesterday from a vendor. If you want to be a part of this show on April 14, hurry and get your registration ( http://www.americaonwheels.org/events/VENDORREGISTRATIONFLYER.pdf )in the mail on Tuesday before all the tables are booked. It is one of the coolest locations for a slot show with lots of vintage vehicles on display, and a working 1950's soda fountain...the HubCap Café.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Ok guys, this Sunday is the Aberdeen show. 

Who's going??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

April 22nd:

SUNDAY APRIL 22, 2012 

HO SLOT CAR SHOW

HUNTINGTON HILTON HOTEL

Melvill Long Island NY

10AM-2PM ADMISSION: $5.00

Contact: [email protected]


----------



## dreese

*Saturday, April 14 - Allentown PA*

Just a note that the Slot Show at America On Wheels Museum is Saturday from 10 to 4, and includes the debut of our Bianchi track...See you there!


----------



## wheelszk

Is there going to be a ECHORR race also?


----------



## dreese

The vendors last summer asked to move the show to the spring from the summer. The ECHORR will still be in July. The America On Wheels Grand Prix will be held on Saturday, July 7, 2012, and may include two or three vendors as well.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Does anyone have the Museum info?? Where, when, date kinda stuff for us?

Is this the 2nd time they're doing it??


----------



## alpink

Joe, there were flyers at the last Allentown merchants square show. anyway, 610 432 4200 extension 10. www.americaonwheels.org
America On Wheels Museum
5 North Front Street
Allentown, PA. 18102

10am - 4 pm
$7.00

i cannot attend this time, have fun

oh yeah, THIS Saturday .... 04/14/2012


----------



## dreese

*Photos from America On Wheels Show*

I just grabbed a few shots from the show on April 14, but you can see them at http://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklands/sets/72157629074683888/


----------



## alpink

need to know the schedules for the northeast coast shows please.


----------



## ValleyRailTrain

*The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show*

Hello All,

The Great Lehigh Valley Slot Car Show
Merchants Square Mall
1901 S 12th st
Allentown Pa 18103

Saturday 

November 3rd
10-3

All scales

Info http://www.valleygoto.com

ECHORR Race to be held also. Plus we will host a race on School House Road Track in Valley Rail Trains.

More details to come.:wave:

Vendor Tables $20.00 in advance. NO EXCEPTIONS.


----------



## dreese

America On Wheels Museum in Allentown PA is planning next year's calendar, and we are looking to hold our 3rd annual slot car show on Saturday, April 13, 2013. Does anyone know of any conflicts before we confirm this on the calendar.

We have already scheduled the 3rd Annual America On Wheels Grand Prix with ECHORR for Saturday, July 6, 2013...


----------

